
GitHub ‘encourages’ hacking, says lawsuit following Capital One breach - rmason
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2019/08/06/github-encourages-hacking-says-lawsuit-following-capital-one-breach/
======
ohiovr
Ban the use of highways because hackers use highways.

